# 13" Colchester has Landed



## Kroll (Nov 21, 2013)

Boy is it heavy compared to my 12" Atlas,the seller says around 1200lbs and it looks it.

Guys I posted bout week ago about should I or shouldn't I purchase this over the phone,which I did commit to buy cause the seller I felt was very honest,did most of the talking without me asking questions and said if I did not want it he would take it back and no problems.Today he drove from Austin to Humble to see a friend then headed north to beautiful down town Porter(humor) to deliver the lathe and help unload it,just don't get any better.Now on the threading plate it says its a 13" and on the ways is MchNoF3 58656 is the only numbers that I can find.On the cabinet where it would say I guess is "Student" etc which is missing,but under the ways is a sticker saying "Induction Harden Ways"not the flame harden ways.

Its nasty,its not pretty,its oily and not rusty and it has a taper attachment which is complete and came with a 3-jaw chuck and a 4-jaw Buck chuck which is a Ajusta chuck(I think is the name) and can be adjusted one way or the other about 1/32,seller says it sells for alittle over 500 mark.If you know the proper name please let me know and if you have a diagram of the chuck please send it,it needs taken apart and clean.


----------



## Kroll (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: 13&quot; Colchester has Landed*


Heres the back side which you can see has a huge 3hp motor which is 3 phase,I don't know if I should power it using a VFD or a converter which I have that can handle a 3hp motor.
The gear head has several levers or handles which I have no ideal what they are for,so if you know of a service manual for this lathe please provide a link or PM me.I plan on taking it down and give a good cleaning and painting.The seller purchase it from a friend which was using it in his shop,so its a plug and play lathe.

One of the things that I like or I should say one of several things that I like is the basen for a coolent pump,on my want list and on the right is storage swing out drawer and storage shelves.

Heres a pic of the spindle side which I think will handle up to 1.5" rod

Guys I'm a beginner and know nothing about this lathe,if you have any info that you could share please do so,any Youtubes,websites,manuals,thoughs please let me know.For now all I can do is shove it into a corner cause I'm restoring a 10" SB then an Atlas mill,7'SB,then maybe a Bridgeport all for pay and its what I enjoy,but in the mean time I would like to collect all the info I can on this 13" Colchester gear head lathe.Also I am missing the spanner wrench,so anyone has an extra laying around that maybe would sale?????.Please share your thoughs good or bad---Thanks for looking----kroll

- - - Updated - - -

*Correction:*3-jaw Adjusta chuck 1/32 either way


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats!  Getting a taper attachment with it is a real bonus.  Those go for big $$ if you can even find one.
Looks like you got yourself a 1966  Colchester "Master" Mk1. 6-1/2" center height (13" x 36"). The spindle is going to be like what we talked about I believe its a L0 taper with a keyway and threaded ring to draw and retain the backplate onto the spindle taper.


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 21, 2013)

Go to www.lathes.co.uk/colchester/page2.html
He has an extensive write up on your machine.   

Personally I would opt for a rotary phase converter to power it.   I think you will need more than a 3hp idler though.

Others I know prefer VFD for variable speed but I'll stay out of that whole debate.


----------



## Kroll (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for responding and the PM's,the previous owner said that you do not have to worry about the chuck coming off when in reverse,the lock ring or nut draws in the chuck when tighting and will push out the chuck when loosening the nut.All I need is I guess a spanner wrench,I guess one of those needle in a hay stack.Cheeseking thanks for the info on what I have----kroll


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 21, 2013)

Kroll,

Congratulations!  With a little TLC that is going to be one fine machine that will do everything you ask of it.  

Steve


----------



## Showoff (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: 13&quot; Colchester has Landed*

Congrats thats a great lathe...... I used to have one just like it almost 20yrs ago.

Wish i still had it but i couldnt bring it on a cross country move.

All the levers are selve explainatory just by looking at the plate, it will tell the spindle

Speeds depending on the position of the levers.

- - - Updated - - -

Looks like the head needs oil..... By the looks of the site glass.


----------



## Brain Coral (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello Kroll,

Congrats on your new to you lathe.... !!! I also own one made in 1967 and I love using it.

I have a pdf file of the Colchester manual and parts list, but I don't know how to send it to you. If you PM me with your email address, I may be able to send it to you that way, if you haven't already found one.

The lever directly below the speed chart is used to change between low and high speeds. The short lever to the left of that one is used to change the direction of both the leadscrew and feed rod. The large lever below the both of those is for turning the lathe on ( pull up ) and turning the lathe off ( push down ) and the brake ( push down harder ). If the brake doesn't work, there is an easy adjustment that usually gets it back in order. You have to take the end cover off to get at it. The small lever attached to that lever is for reversing the motor and, hence, the spindle.

The lever on the gearbox, just above the threading chart, is for changing between metric threads and imperial threads. Of course, the other three need no explanation.

These lathes are notorious for leaking oil. They mostly leak at the drain plugs and the gear covers. I ended up cutting some cork gaskets for my drain plugs and covers and it's nice and dry now. Be careful in cutting a gasket for the change gearbox cover ( lower gearbox ). There are two oiling passages below the ball oilers that need to be clear to allow oil to two bearings. When I bought my lathe, someone had cut a gasket out of cardboard and had covered over these oiling passages.

Cheers.... 

Brian


----------



## Kroll (Nov 22, 2013)

Brian thank you so much for the link for the spanner wrenches and the info on the lathe.What I have do I need the LO wrench???I know nothing about this lathe,I have an 12" Sears/Atlas and there is no comparison.No manual as of now----thanks for the help----kroll
One more question,do you know how much this beast weights??


----------



## Brain Coral (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello Kroll,

Yes, you would need the LO sized wrench. Your spindle is called an A.S.A Long Taper LO. I believe that the weight of your lathe to be closer to #1500. I just finished emailing you the PDF Manual and Parts List for the Colchester Lathe.
Lots of very good info to keep you busy.

Brian


----------



## Kroll (Dec 28, 2013)

Guys I just came across my own post,just for those wondering about the quality of the manuals from the UK its worth the 30 day wait.The pages are bigger which means the print is bigger which is a plus for the seeing impaired(myself).Worth the wait and the money---kroll


----------



## tlinenb (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a 15x48 very much like yours and I love it. Mine doesn't leak and I don't use gaskets. I made a spanner wrench for mine from some 3/4" square bar and a piece of pipe for the handle. Most of the nuts I have seen aren't very tight, in fact over tightening them can effect chuck run out. Mine is L1 size. These chuck mounts aren't very common but are not hard to make. I have  VFD on mine and it works well. The controled accel- deccel is much easyer on the gear box. Good luck with your lathe.


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 2, 2015)

I have one of these. If you do not have a manual, pm me. It is 5.2 mb in size and I can send to you if you can receive it. With a bit of searching, they are on the internet. rvjwelch77@gmail.com


----------

